# Toro Workman GTX



## borntobeasuper (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a brand new Toro Workman GTX I am trying to sale. It normally cost $9,500 new but I am selling it for $7,000. It is not made for much off road but will make a great farm, family, or deer camp vehicle.


----------

